# My poem about turds....For the turd waste management!



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I close my eyes and my mind is swirling
Thinking of all the turds i could be twirling
Shovel in hand scooping and bagging
Thru the whole day,no time for lagging
Firm ones,loose ones-the sometimes cow's pat
I hate the 2 latter coz they do tend to splat
Still a clean fresh tray and aah..job done
No 2 have jumped in to squeeze out another one
Then theirs the hoovering of litter thats spilled
Exciting ways of which my day is filled
Don't think me boring and my days are not dull
My cats are great company and my schedules always full
Awake in the morning i leap out my bed...
Ooohh the joy, the joy at the familiar smell ahead
No cig first and no time for brews
Must get started on all them there poohs!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

love it (not poop, the poem lol)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Theres nothing quite like that morning aroma!!!


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol Lol Lol :d


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I close my eyes and my mind is swirling
> Thinking of all the turds i could be twirling
> Shovel in hand scooping and bagging
> Thru the whole day,no time for lagging
> ...


So TRUE me darling!!!! but I have about 3 coffees and 3 **** before I tackle them of a morning, lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Very good haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Lolol!:d:d


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks peepsWrote this ages ago and think i submitted it when i first joined but since were all exec's of waste disposal-thought we'd all appreciate it
3 **** and 3 coffee'sLucky lady


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL thats really good


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Very funny lol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

haha very good. xx


----------

